# Meet the newbies :)



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

They're HEEERE!!! Meet Pearl, Midnight, and Princess Eugenia Fluffybutt (aka princess)


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Awww, really cute and looking so grown up. I have a BLPolish that's named "princess fluffy britches" Very sweet. Her and her sister will be 9 in February.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

these were older pullets, The SLW is about 14 weeks and the other 2 are about 10 weeks. That much closer to even more eggs


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Whew! That's a mouthful! Love it. They look really sweet.


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

that's what you get when you let a 9 year old come up with the names lol


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

8hensalaying said:


> that's what you get when you let a 9 year old come up with the names lol


 I literally laughed out loud.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good looking girls!Kids have great imaginations.I never succeeded in getting my kids interested in my chickens.


----------

